# Joe's Toys



## musikpirate (Nov 13, 2009)

Here goes:

LG 50PS60 (TV)
Pioneer Elite VSX-21TXH (AVR)
Sony BDP-S550 (Blu-Ray)
DirecTv HD (Salelite)
JBL Venue Stadium's (L&R)
JBL Voice (Center)
JBL Stadium (SR & SL)
Klipsch RW-10D (Sub)

Speakers and Sub are to be updated in the next few months with some DIY love! In the form of CLD 4T's and 4CC. As well as a Tempest PR'd to 18hz, maybe 2!

Thanks for looking even though it aint much!!

Joe


----------



## musikpirate (Nov 13, 2009)

A little update...

I am in the process of building some new subs, dual Q18's. You can see the build thread in my signature.

I have one done but no amp yet. Still need to wait a few weeks for that.

Here is a picture of what it currently looks like...









Joe


----------

